# First 3d??



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Who was the first company to mass produce a 3D target? And roughly what year?


----------



## speedster (Dec 14, 2007)

The first 3-D I ever shot was in the early 80s. at Brown's 3-D range in Gladwin, Michigan. Mr. Brown made his own 3-D targets, many different animals. His targets had a slot on the top, to slip paper vitals in the target for scoring. Two years later he delivered his targets to archery clubs, you rented his targets. In the mid 80s clubs started buying his targets. Bay City Bowmen club was the first club to use and buy his targets. The first Mckinsey target we ever bought was in 1991-1992 (Saginaw Field & Stream Club). In 1993 clubs all over Michigan were hosting 3-D shoots. Everyone was amazed at the number of archers that were shooting 3-D.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It was quite a while ago, maybe 20,000 years...


----------



## Toxophilite Phi (Sep 15, 2002)

*targets*

The first ones I remember were Pottinger and Stanley Hips. The Pottingers were really 2d targets. About 4 inches thick ethafoam. In the vital area there was an extra piece of foam that slid in and stayed in place with a dovetail joint.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Stash said:


> It was quite a while ago, maybe 20,000 years...


Gotta love the farside...lol


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

We had Delta flatback 3D targets in the early 80s.


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

The first IBO shoot that I went to in Ohio in 1984 had ethafoam silhouettes. Not certain of the manufacture. IMHO, the targets were not very fun to shoot at. All that I remember was that the moose target was tiny and appeared to be about 3X farther away than it actually was (not that I shot it for 3X what it was though).


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I remember DELTA 3-D foam targets being made in around 1978 when I first moved to Iowa. LaVerne Wook and his assistant were making them for sale as part of his archery shop.
Of course, now, LaVerne and Delta are really deeply involved in making 3-D targets and things have advanced greatly since that early start.

The first "foam" 2-D's that I remember sticking onto bales occurred when I was in Ohio...say around 1975 or 1976...and soon after, clubs were making their own 3-D targets...the hard way.
Thanks to many field shooters "giving up" part of the ranges so 3-D or unmarked ranges could be put in...3-D gained in popularity and now is thriving pretty well...but reached its peak a few years ago....and now who knows which direction 3-D is going to take....stay UNMARKED? Go 50/50 Marked/Unmarked? or go 100% marked...which has been the natural advancement of the outdoor game...even FIELD shooting was initially UNMARKED yardages in its beginnings.....
Are we now coming full circle back again from unmarked to all marked and fighting nearly exactly the same battles and "enemy makers" as what happened in the 1940's or 1950's...when marking distances was started?
field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## Recurveunaided (Jan 17, 2008)

gpalma said:


> The first IBO shoot that I went to in Ohio in 1984 had ethafoam silhouettes. Not certain of the manufacture. IMHO, the targets were not very fun to shoot at. All that I remember was that the moose target was tiny and appeared to be about 3X farther away than it actually was (not that I shot it for 3X what it was though).


Those Targets were made by Perrine. Was that shoot at Triangle or nelsonville


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

It was at Middletown I believe. Supposedly, the first IBO Championship. I was there as a salesman for an archery company at the time and manned the factory's booth...however, I did take the time to shoot the event.


----------

